# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  pedaggi autostradali

## iarone

Vorrei avere il riferimento normativo dove si evince che l'iva sui pedaggi autostradali è indetraibile anche con la nuova finanziaria 2007.

----------


## sindoni

> Vorrei avere il riferimento normativo dove si evince che l'iva sui pedaggi autostradali è indetraibile anche con la nuova finanziaria 2007.

  L'iva sui pedaggi autostradali è indeducibile a norma dell'art. 19-bis 1, lett. e) del dpr 633/1972. 
A te risulta che la finanziaria 2007 abbia eliminanto il vincolo di indetraibilità oggettiva?

----------


## danilo sciuto

L'iva sui pedaggi auto ha sempre seguito la sorte di quella sulle auto. Di conseguenza, dal 13/9/06 l'iva sui pedaggi è detraibile in base al criterio generale dell'afferenza (= percentuale di destinazione all'uso aiendale o professionale).
Prudenzialmente, io detrarrei il 50%, a meno che è inequivocabile che il pagamento dei pedaggi è avvenuto in circostanze lavorative.
La Finanziaria non dice nulla in merito. 
ciao

----------


## iarone

Mah..scusate..se non erro l'iva sui pedaggi autostradali...prima era indetraibile mentre l'acquisto o leasing di autovetture era detraibile nella misura del 10 e poi del 15%...quindi non vedo la stessa regola.
Ovviamente mi riferisco all'attività professionale.

----------


## danilo sciuto

E' vero, la differenza stava solo nelle ipotesi dell'acquisto, in proprietà o in leasing. Per le altre spese (carburanti, manutenzioni e pedaggi) la norma era esattamente uguale.
Dal 13/9 la norma è invece uguale per tutti i casi inerenti le auto, ossia anche il leasing e l'acquisto. 
ciao   

> Mah..scusate..se non erro l'iva sui pedaggi autostradali...prima era indetraibile mentre l'acquisto o leasing di autovetture era detraibile nella misura del 10 e poi del 15%...quindi non vedo la stessa regola.
> Ovviamente mi riferisco all'attività professionale.

----------


## sindoni

> L'iva sui pedaggi auto ha sempre seguito la sorte di quella sulle auto. Di conseguenza, dal 13/9/06 l'iva sui pedaggi è detraibile in base al criterio generale dell'afferenza (= percentuale di destinazione all'uso aiendale o professionale).
> Prudenzialmente, io detrarrei il 50%, a meno che è inequivocabile che il pagamento dei pedaggi è avvenuto in circostanze lavorative.
> La Finanziaria non dice nulla in merito. 
> ciao

  
Non credo, sai, che liva sui pedaggi stradali segue la stessa sorte delliva sugli acquisti di autovetture, carburanti, etc 
Infatti, mentre per la prima lindetraibilità è prevista dalla lettera e), per gli altri acquisti lindetraibilità è prevista dalle lettere c) e d). E ciò è anche confortato dal d.l. n. 258 del 15/09/2006 ove è previsto che listanza di rimborso è presentata per gli acquisti ed importazioni di beni e servizi indicati nellart. 19-bis 1, comma 1, lettere c) e d)
Ciao

----------


## iarone

> Non credo, sai, che liva sui pedaggi stradali segue la stessa sorte delliva sugli acquisti di autovetture, carburanti, etc 
> Infatti, mentre per la prima lindetraibilità è prevista dalla lettera e), per gli altri acquisti lindetraibilità è prevista dalle lettere c) e d). E ciò è anche confortato dal d.l. n. 258 del 15/09/2006 ove è previsto che listanza di rimborso è presentata per gli acquisti ed importazioni di beni e servizi indicati nellart. 19-bis 1, comma 1, lettere c) e d)
> Ciao

  anch'io la penso come Sindoni... la norma iva (art. 19-bis1, c. 1, lett. e), dpr 633/72) è rimasta immodificata. 
Non mi pare infatti che la sentenza Ue possa scalfire il disposto di quella nor

----------


## danilo sciuto

Avete ragione !!
L'identit&#224; di trattamento sostanziale - che si protraeva da anni - mi aveva fatto pensare che fosse la stessa norma a disciplinarne la detraibilit&#224;, e invece non &#232; cos&#236;.
Ma &#232; un caso che la norma citi il transito degli autoveicoli di cui alle lettere a) e c) del c.d.s.? Forse la ratio era quella di assimilarne il trattamento ... e allora, adesso che la musica &#232; cambiata ..... 
Far&#242; qualche ricerca, e chiss&#224; che non ne venga fuori qualcosa di buono .... 
ciao.

----------


## fabio73

Riassumendo, se non ho inteso male, i costi di cui al vecchio art. 19-bis1 co. 1, lett. c) e d) Dpr 633/72, sono attualmente detraibili secondo il principio dell'inerenza, tuttavia i costi relativi al transito stradale e autostradale, di cui all'art. 19-bis1 co.1, lett. e) rimarrebbero indetraibili. Per quanto riguarda le imposte dirette, rispetto alla precedente classificazione dell'art. 164 TUIR, non sono più deducibili le spese e gli altri componenti negativi relativi a veicoli aziendali utilizzati da imprese individuali e società (salvo agenti rappresentanti all'80% e professionisti al 25%).
Pertanto i pedaggi autostradali relativi ad automezzi aziendali uso promiscuo utilizzati dalle imprese (salvo agenti e rappresentanti) sono indetraibili e indeducbili al 100%.
Confermate?
Ciao e buon lavoro

----------


## iarone

Per quello che mi riguarda confermo

----------


## danilo sciuto

Attenzione, però: l'Iva sui pedaggi autostradali è indetraibile anche per gli agenti e rappresentanti di commercio! 
ciao   

> Riassumendo, se non ho inteso male, i costi di cui al vecchio art. 19-bis1 co. 1, lett. c) e d) Dpr 633/72, sono attualmente detraibili secondo il principio dell'inerenza, tuttavia i costi relativi al transito stradale e autostradale, di cui all'art. 19-bis1 co.1, lett. e) rimarrebbero indetraibili. Per quanto riguarda le imposte dirette, rispetto alla precedente classificazione dell'art. 164 TUIR, non sono più deducibili le spese e gli altri componenti negativi relativi a veicoli aziendali utilizzati da imprese individuali e società (salvo agenti rappresentanti all'80% e professionisti al 25%).
> Pertanto i pedaggi autostradali relativi ad automezzi aziendali uso promiscuo utilizzati dalle imprese (salvo agenti e rappresentanti) sono indetraibili e indeducbili al 100%.
> Confermate?
> Ciao e buon lavoro

----------


## danilo sciuto

Riprendo quanto discusso in questa occasione, per segnalare che secondo l'ANCIT sarebbe necessario che il legislatore chiarisca se anche le spese per il pedaggio possano essere considerare spese di impiego dell'auto, e quindi, essere attratte alla sentenza Ue che ne ha dichiarato la illegittimità della indetraibilità. 
Anche loro, dunque, e non solo io, dimenticano che la norma che prevede la indetraibilità dei pedaggi è distinta da quella che prevedeva la indetraibilità delle spese di impiego dell'auto !!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## chiarimenti

Vorrei riprendere questa discussione per chiedervi, alla luce di quanto emerge dai vostri interventi, se la circolare n. 37 del 13/02/1997 riguardante i limiti di deducibilità per i costi e le spese relativi alle autovetture è da ritenersi superata nella parte dove individua i costi  parzialmente deducibili e quelli invece interamente deducibili.Grazie :Smile:

----------


## chiarimenti

Scusate,forse non sono stata chiara.
La circolare 37 del 13/02/2007 al punto 1) individuava quali erano i costi e le spese oggetto della parziale deducibilità (quote ammortamento, canoni di locazione e spese d'impiego).
Per le spese d'impiego precisava che erano tali quelle necessarie per l'utilizzo del bene (carburanti e lubrificanti) mentre non lo erano le spese di manutenzione,riparazione, custodia, assicurazione Rc auto, pedaggi etc..)
Se questa circolare non è superata i pedaggi autostradali e le altre spese non considerate d'impiego si possono considerare sempre deducibili.
Vi risulta che sia così oppure mi sono persa qualcosa?   :Confused:  :Confused: :

----------


## chiarimenti

Possibile che nessuno sappia dirmi qualcosa??????? :Frown:

----------


## mr bean

C.M. 55/E/2007 
Italia Oggi 22.10.2007 p. 7   La circolare a margine ha chiarito che le nuove regole di detraibilit&#224; dell’Iva applicabili alle auto aziendali, dopo la sentenza della Corte Ue e il provvedimento del Consiglio 27.06.2007 che autorizza l’Italia ad introdurre un meccanismo di detrazione dell’imposta derogatorio rispetto a quello generale dell’inerenza, non sono applicabili agli acquisti di servizi relativi ai pedaggi autostradali. Pertanto, vige ancora l’indetraibilit&#224; della relativa imposta. Ci&#242; in quanto la previsione &#232; contenuta nell’art. 19-bis1, lett. e) Dpr 633/1972, mentre oggetto della vicenda di fronte alla giustizia europea sono state unicamente le lett. c) e d) della medesima disposizione. La presa di posizione ha gi&#224; sollevato diverse critiche, tra cui quella contenuta nella Circ. Assonime 62/2007. 
cmq l'iva &#232; una cosa, il costo &#232; altra cosa
il costo (aumentato dell'eventuale iva indetraibile) rimane deducibile secondo inerenza

----------


## chiarimenti

> C.M. 55/E/2007 
> Italia Oggi 22.10.2007 p. 7   La circolare a margine ha chiarito che le nuove regole di detraibilità dellIva applicabili alle auto aziendali, dopo la sentenza della Corte Ue e il provvedimento del Consiglio 27.06.2007 che autorizza lItalia ad introdurre un meccanismo di detrazione dellimposta derogatorio rispetto a quello generale dellinerenza, non sono applicabili agli acquisti di servizi relativi ai pedaggi autostradali. Pertanto, vige ancora lindetraibilità della relativa imposta. Ciò in quanto la previsione è contenuta nellart. 19-bis1, lett. e) Dpr 633/1972, mentre oggetto della vicenda di fronte alla giustizia europea sono state unicamente le lett. c) e d) della medesima disposizione. La presa di posizione ha già sollevato diverse critiche, tra cui quella contenuta nella Circ. Assonime 62/2007. 
> cmq l'iva è una cosa, il costo è altra cosa
> il costo (aumentato dell'eventuale iva indetraibile) rimane deducibile secondo inerenza

  Quindi mi confermi che, ove vi sia inerenza, si può dedurre il 100% del costo del pedaggio(comprensivo dell'iva indetraibile) a prescindere dalla percentuale di detraibilità dell'autovettura? :Confused:

----------


## Atsit

L' Iva è totalmente indetraibile, mentre per quanto concerne la deducibilità del costo, la percentuale è fissata in misura corrispondente a quella del mezzo cui si riferisce.  
Esempio: deducibilità costo autovettura 80%, deducibilità costo del pedaggio 80%.
Chiaro?

----------


## chiarimenti

> L' Iva è totalmente indetraibile, mentre per quanto concerne la deducibilità del costo, la percentuale è fissata in misura corrispondente a quella del mezzo cui si riferisce.  
> Esempio: deducibilità costo autovettura 80%, deducibilità costo del pedaggio 80%.
> Chiaro?

  Se quello che dici è vero significa che non è più da tenere in considerazione la circolare n. 37/97 la quale faceva una dettagliata distinzione fra quelle che erano da considerare spese d'impiego del mezzo (deducibilità parziale) e quelle invece che non lo erano (deducibilità totale). 
Quale successiva circolare ha modificato  l'interpretazione della norma relativa ai limiti di deducibilità dei costi previsi  dall'art. 164 del Tuir?? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Atsit

In questo momento non ricordo, però è come ho scritto nel precedente messaggio.

----------


## Atsit

Scusate, ma l' Iva sui pedaggi non è sempre e comunque totalmente indetraibile?
Qualcuno sa dirmi con certezza se è così?

----------


## mr bean

no non è cosi
l'iva pedaggi autocarri è detraibile e il costo va detratto al 100% (o cmq iva e costo secondo inerenza)
i taxisti la detraggono
e pure le agenzie di pompe funebri
l'agente di commercio invece è più sfigato e al pari degli altri tapini non la detrae
saluti

----------


## chiarimenti

> no non è cosi
> l'iva pedaggi autocarri è detraibile e il costo va detratto al 100% (o cmq iva e costo secondo inerenza)
> i taxisti la detraggono
> e pure le agenzie di pompe funebri
> l'agente di commercio invece è più sfigato e al pari degli altri tapini non la detrae
> saluti

  Per quanto riguarda L'Iva siamo perfettamente d'accordo, ma per il costo
come ti comporti? :Confused:  Lo detrai con la stessa percentuale dell'autovettura o lo consideri totalmente indetraibile? :Confused:

----------


## mr bean

un conto sono le regole iva ed un conto le regole per le imposte dirette
ciò che può essere indetraibile ai fini iva ai fini imposte dirette è detraibile o per inerenza o per presunzione legale.
il pedaggio autostradale degli autocarri e delle auto taxi ecc ecc.. è detraibile secondo inerenza, quello degli altri autoveicoli è detraibile al 40%
saluti

----------


## Atsit

In pratica l'agente di commercio la sua attività non la può svolgere senza l'auto e non dovrebbe detrarre l'Iva sui pedaggi?
Ma che razza di regola è?
Per me non è giusto, assolutamente, perchè come deduce il costo ai finbi delle imposte dirette, alla stessa stregua dovrebbe detrarre l'Iva, e quindi 100%.
Boh...

----------


## Atsit

Non solo, a questo punto mi viene da pensare che sarebbe più equa la regola secondo la quale l'Iva sui pedaggi diventerebbe indetraibile per tutti, senza eccezioni.

----------


## swami

> In pratica l'agente di commercio la sua attività non la può svolgere senza l'auto e non dovrebbe detrarre l'Iva sui pedaggi?
> Ma che razza di regola è?
> Per me non è giusto, assolutamente, perchè come deduce il costo ai finbi delle imposte dirette, alla stessa stregua dovrebbe detrarre l'Iva, e quindi 100%.
> Boh...

  evidentemente nn paragonano l'autotrasportatore ke senza autocarro nn può compiere il proprio lavoro, all'agente ke volendo può spostarsi con i mezzi pubblici  :Embarrassment:

----------


## denigiu

> no non è cosi
> l'iva pedaggi autocarri è detraibile e il costo va detratto al 100% (o cmq iva e costo secondo inerenza)
> i taxisti la detraggono
> e pure le agenzie di pompe funebri
> l'agente di commercio invece è più sfigato e al pari degli altri tapini non la detrae
> saluti

  Ma non sono solo coloro che svolgono attività di trasporto a poter detrarre l'iva sui pedaggi?
Ricordo con certezza di aver letto qualcosa al riguardo sull'esperto risponde, se riesco a rintraccaire il numenro vi faccio sapere.
Buon lavoro a tutti ciao

----------


## mr bean

no.. basta leggere l'art. 19 bis 1 lett e 
escluse le autovetture art. 54 lett a e lett c. dlgs 285/92 (codice della strada)
non mi pare gli autocarri vi rientrino

----------


## Contabile

> Attenzione, però: l'Iva sui pedaggi autostradali è indetraibile anche per gli agenti e rappresentanti di commercio!
> ciao

  
Riporto su questo post a seguito della lettura dello stesso da parte di un collega, col quale ci siamo sentiti poco fa per lo scambio di auguri, e che aveva qualche dubbio in merito vista la vicissitudine che ha subito il trattamento IVA degli autoveicoli negli ultimi tempi. 
Gira e rigira viste anche le Circolari citate nei vari post ne ho trovata una molto "remota" che mi pare non sia stata "abolita" da nuove o recenti interpretazioni da parte dell'Agenzia. 
La circolare è la 25 del 3 agosto 1979. 
Secondo questa la Circolare  "per attività propria dellimpresa si deve intendere quella che normalmente ed abitualmente viene esercitata dallimprenditore". 
Ritengo pertanto che lagente di commercio possa portare in detrazione in misura integrale lIVA che gli viene addebitata sui pedaggi che si riferiscono ai transiti effettuati, con l'autovettura, nelle zone nelle quali svolge la sua attività.

----------


## sara71

> Riporto su questo post a seguito della lettura dello stesso da parte di un collega, col quale ci siamo sentiti poco fa per lo scambio di auguri, e che aveva qualche dubbio in merito vista la vicissitudine che ha subito il trattamento IVA degli autoveicoli negli ultimi tempi. 
> Gira e rigira viste anche le Circolari citate nei vari post ne ho trovata una molto "remota" che mi pare non sia stata "abolita" da nuove o recenti interpretazioni da parte dell'Agenzia. 
> La circolare è la 25 del 3 agosto 1979. 
> Secondo questa la Circolare  "per attività propria dellimpresa si deve intendere quella che normalmente ed abitualmente viene esercitata dallimprenditore". 
> Ritengo pertanto che lagente di commercio possa portare in detrazione in misura integrale lIVA che gli viene addebitata sui pedaggi che si riferiscono ai transiti effettuati, con l'autovettura, nelle zone nelle quali svolge la sua attività.

  Non è così: oggetto proprio è quando l'autoveicolo è fonte diretta (e non indiretta) dei ricavi dell'impresa.
Questa è la posizione del Fisco.

----------

